# Dish Latino gets CNN en Español.



## Guest (Feb 14, 2002)

John H sent me an e-mail that caught me totally by surprise! CNN en Español has been added to Dish Latino, DL Dos and DLMax. It's on channel 633 on 110°. The channel that was on 633 (Latino POP) has been moved to channel 639 which used to house the 119° version of TV Japan up until December.

I had not even the slightest idea that this was in the works! I guess my focus on locals came at a price.  

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2002)

OMG, Charlie actually added a channel to DL, this is the first one since the package was created.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

Well, that's not really true on two accounts. 

1) When Dish Latino came on line it did not have TV Azteca or TV Española. Those were added later.

and

2) Looks like Dish didn't "add" a channel after all. It replaced a channel it dropped. Telemundo Internacional is history. On channel 626's programming banner it says "No Disponible. Sintonice a canal 633" (Not available. Tune to channel 633).

So no addition!  

See ya
Tony


----------

